# Cloning an old PC's Hard Drive with OS (WIndows 10) to a New PC's Hard Drive (SATA SSD to PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD)



## patrick76 (Mar 15, 2020)

I just bought a new computer with a PCIe NVMe M.2 SSD and no operating system on it. I would like to clone my hard drive on my old computer, which is a SATA SSD with Windows 10, to the new one. What is the best way to go about doing this? I have Macrium Reflect, which I have used to clone my sample drives before and would like to use that here as well if possible. Thank you!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 15, 2020)

First advice: take the time to do a fresh installation. Over time, even being super strict and proactive, digital plaque build up in Windows if you install and uninstall things on it etc.

if that’s just not going to happen, Macrium Reflect paid has been be go to for a few years now and has never failed me (yet). I’m with you on that!

I’d put the old hard drive in the new computer and boot into Macrium from disc/usb and then clone to the new drive. I suspect the easiest way if you can’t put the old hard drive in the new computer is to clone the old drive to USB (or NAS, which I recommend for backups) and then boot to Macrium rescue and restore from usb to the new drive.


----------



## Pictus (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## patrick76 (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks a lot! I always like to ask before I try something I haven't done just in case in my ignorance there is something I would completely miss.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Mar 15, 2020)

I've always found cloning software more hassle than it's worth and less reliable than the copy paste method, especially when talking about Tb drives and massive Gb sample libraries. Always had errors and it takes even more time to sort them out. System drives on the other hand should just be recycled and used for extra storage especially with a new PC.


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 26, 2020)

So I got the new computer and have the cloned drive squared away. However, I have a problem that has me worried. I had the computer on for several hours, but wasn't working on it. I went to go online and after a couple of minutes the monitor just went black and said it had no signal. The lights were on in the PC but I couldn't see anything on the monitor!

I checked the monitor and determined it is fine. I noticed also after forcing the PC off that after a restart not only was I not getting a singal to the monitor, but the usb mouse and keyboard weren't getting power. At one point, the PC was turning off and on multiple times by itself. I checked for any loose components inside and did not find any. Anyway, this morning the PC fired up fine and is working right now. I bought it from CyberPower as a custom built PC and it was pretty expensive. Any ideas on what I should do?

Thanks!


----------



## Technostica (Mar 26, 2020)

The new PC presumably uses a different motherboard and chipset, so it's worth installing the latest drivers for that.
I don't know CyberPower but assuming they use retail motherboards, get the drivers from the board vendor's website.
I don't like moving an O/S install from one PC to another unless the chipset is very similar.
It should work but I'm just cautious.
Also look in Device Manager to see if anything shows as not being installed.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 26, 2020)

The problem I've had replacing a hard drive with an SSD is that Microsoft then thinks I have pirated Windows. I never pirate software and I find it grating, but even if you download Windows FROM MICROSOFT'S WEBSITE and have a receipt, they investigate you like you're Patient Zero in a pandemic. Or similar.

Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 26, 2020)

Using a clone on a new computer won't really work. Though, if you got it to upgrade to MS 10 (recognizing the new motherboard), then you can download a version to do the clean install. 

Generally, the old computer's system has older drivers, older motherboard, chipsets, RAM, etc.... that won't be compatible with the new system. The only time cloning works if it you are basically putting it on the same computer system (i.e. updated the SSD) otherwise you will have a lot of problems that will start building up.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 26, 2020)

JohnG said:


> The problem I've had replacing a hard drive with an SSD is that Microsoft then thinks I have pirated Windows. I never pirate software and I find it grating, but even if you download Windows FROM MICROSOFT'S WEBSITE and have a receipt, they investigate you like you're Patient Zero in a pandemic. Or similar.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong?


I've never had a problem, but the serial number is generally attached to the motherboard. I've also bought full versions that can be transferred from computer to computer rather than OEM versions. The couple times I called, they didn't give me a problem.


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I have been updating drivers as I go and I did find that my graphics card (Rx580) has been known to cause problems from time to time so I just made sure I have the latest drivers for that.

@JohnG I also had a problem with W10 authorization on the new drive and tried all the troubleshooting etc and thought I was going to have to call Microsoft, but after a couple of days, it actually allowed me to authorize Windows 10 on my new machine. I do have W10 Pro (not OEM) so I should be able to transfer it to a new machine. I can only guess as to why it allowed me to do it after a couple of days...


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 26, 2020)

patrick76 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have been updating drivers as I go and I did find that my graphics card (Rx580) has been known to cause problems from time to time so I just made sure I have the latest drivers for that.
> 
> @JohnG I also had a problem with W10 authorization on the new drive and tried all the troubleshooting etc and thought I was going to have to call Microsoft, but after a couple of days, it actually allowed me to authorize Windows 10 on my new machine. I do have W10 Pro (not OEM) so I should be able to transfer it to a new machine. I can only guess as to why it allowed me to do it after a couple of days...


Probably waiting so see if you were using it on two machines at once.


----------



## patrick76 (Mar 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Probably waiting so see if you were using it on two machines at once.


That's definitely a good possibility


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 26, 2020)

I've hear deleting system drivers from the manufacturers will work because on any new build the native MS drivers work otherwise you would not even have graphics. 

"Acronis Universal Restore allows you to create a bootable system clone on different hardware. Use this utility when recovering your system disk to a computer with a dissimilar processor, different motherboard or a different mass storage device than in the system you originally backed up. This may be useful, for example, after replacing a failed motherboard or when deciding to migrate the system from one computer to another."

I'm the type that prefers not to start over. You spend most of your time reauthorizing software.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 26, 2020)

kitekrazy said:


> I'm the type that prefers not to start over. You spend most of your time reauthorizing software.


So true. I may have to try Acronis this next time.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> So true. I may have to try Acronis this next time.



It can be called a "bare metal" restoration. Usually paid backup software can do it. I know Macrium Reflect Home has that. It's mostly about hardware drivers, not things like effects plugins.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I've never had a problem, but the serial number is generally attached to the motherboard. I've also bought full versions that can be transferred from computer to computer rather than OEM versions. The couple times I called, they didn't give me a problem.



I am going to PM you next time I do this!


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 27, 2020)

I just did a fresh install on a new AMD PC I’m going to use for live performance.
Surprised how fast and easy this was using M$oft’s Media Creation Tool and a USB Thumb Drive. 
ASRock X570 Mini ITX w/ 3700X + 64GBs DDR3200 SoDIMMs.
Samsung 850 Pro NOS/NIB 1TB SSD x2 , 1 x Samsung 970 Pro 1 TB NVMe PCI 4 M.2.

Whole new way of playing by using Omnisphere Dual Live Multis with 2 instances. Dual Keyscape instances, PTeq, Zebra2, ZebraHZ and Kontakt.

Finally got to play with a live rig using the CPU with 64GB’s of DDR 3200.
Timings of 256 no different than 64 on my Intel’s...?
I don’t care about the numbers, just the quality of sound. AMD is so different but this rig can do so much polyphony I’m surprised.
Hardware synths are a Hammond B3/Leslie 122 FPGA Module. SE-02 and Korg WaveState.

Im not sure about this but Windows 10 took 20-30 minutes on my Intel Quads. Maybe M$oft got better, but whatever the case it took 10 minutes to use the Media Creation Tool and Thumb Drive.

I dud exactly what my IT guy suggested and bought a Windows 10 key on eBay for 6 bucks. I’ve paid thousands to M$oft and their “free” Windows 8.1 to 10 upgrade destroyed a 2500 dollar PC I was using. We’ll call it even by side stepping their 199 dollar request.

The cost for this awesome performer was 2175, so I’m calling it my Covid-19 PC. First time Uncle Sam ever paid me so I’m putting it to good use.

This runs @ 62C with Noctua 2U HSF. When new Ryzen 3’s come out I can pop one in but at this point J don’t see the hurry. I can have all Specteasonic Samples loaded using my new layouts and only switch synth sounds while keeping Pianos, etc. always loaded.

Starting to like Windows 10.
But 6 bucks for a fresh install that took 10 minutes?
That’s so relieving.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 5, 2020)

Just curious if anyone chanced on those cheap OEM licenses where it's like $39 for an OEM Pro version.


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 5, 2020)

JohnG said:


> The problem I've had replacing a hard drive with an SSD is that Microsoft then thinks I have pirated Windows. I never pirate software and I find it grating, but even if you download Windows FROM MICROSOFT'S WEBSITE and have a receipt, they investigate you like you're Patient Zero in a pandemic. Or similar.
> 
> Maybe I'm doing it wrong?



Never had this happen except for W7 Pro. I panicked some time ago when Windows Ih8 came out and bought W7 anytime upgrade to W7 Pro. The licenses I bought from a vendor got in trouble with MS. Odd that my licenses said OEM and there's a MS file in the system that says the opposite.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 6, 2020)

Media Creation Tool + Thumb Drive + 6 dollar key from eBay.
Or send M$oft another 150 bucks.
I’ve sent them enough over the years, nothing illegal about downloading the “Service” from M$oft then buy a key on eBay.

I don’t feel one bit bad, actually installs very easy and the best experience I’ve had yet using an OS.


----------

